# Do You give a rats AZZ about KOBE?



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes

NO

He's a rapist thug


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm sorry the man died, but it changes my life zero...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fake hero IMO . He was nothing but a BB player and a rapist. His skill on the court made him rich and got his miss deeds covered up. During his best days the NBA was well known for allowing big protected class starts to get away with a lot on the court.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have to care about all life. Would he have been different in ten years? I’m not God so I have to care. 
Now, do I think his death deserves media attention and public mourning as if it were the death of a loved one? No.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Who? 

J/K nope I don't idolize sports and celebrities.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I didn’t know who he was until he died.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Tragic, sad, and yes, he was idolized by many.
Had zero effect on me or my family. 
I remember the rape charges, vageley, and lately i hear talk of "he paid her off" and that she had sex with someone else 15 hours after he "assaulted" her". I did read a statement, that he definitely considered it "two consenting adults", and he was super hot money wise, during the time. 
I guess, some woman I banged before I met my wife(10 LONG YEARS) could come out today and say I raped her, and I would have no proof, that it wasn't rape, because we did have sex. 
Did he rape her? I don't know. God knows.
Did he later become a great role model, teaching and helping and donating lots, YES.
Now, with that said, I would never throw dirt on the dead, but I also feel empathy towards his poor wife, who lost a child and a husband.
In New Mexico, two high school brothers were killed in a head on crash last week. 
I'm sure that last week, A HERO police officer was killed.
I don't think any of the latter, got 1/100 of the sound time that Kobe did. 
Yes, it was tragic, and yes, it is sad.
Did Donnie remember to say a prayer, NO, I'm sorry to report that I didn't. I will try to remember to say one tonight, for all the families involved, and his family.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry he's dead along with his daughter, but I never followed his career and other than a sad demise, nope.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I didn't know who he was until he died.


Neither did I, just another grain of sand.

From what I read he was of the "privileged" class.

I am sick of hearing about him, and how wonderful he was.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Reason I posted this, there is so many things more important than someone who can bounce a basketball. Why is media fawning over this?

He might have done some good later years, I hope he made peace with God.

He admitted his/himself and Shaq, raping women and he should have paid them off like Shaq did. Maybe Shaq deserves a special place with Lucifer too?

What will media say when Shaq dies? What of his victims?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

How many of those "ball players" and I don't mean with the attached ones have criminal records, much of them violent type, 90%?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nobody is getting out of this alive...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

His death, while tragic, was no worse then anyone else who's life was cut short. I don't remember the late night talk show hosts and talking bobble heads crying over the people that died in the last plane crash, the cops that have been shot in the last few years in the line of duty, or the military personnel coming home in coffins. Did Jimmy Fallon cry over the other people that died in that crash? No. The media is treating this guy like he saved the world, like he was a saint. He was a basketball player of some talent, that's it. That's his only claim to fame. The MSM needs to get over it and move on.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I came here for talk of steak... You are a tease Mad Trapper... A very bad man. Shame!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Supposedly he gave a lot of his money to good causes.
But I wouldn't know, I only follow NASCAR, and for the month of May, Indycar.

Basketball is incredibly boring for me.
And the ONLY football game worth watching is Army/Navy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> I came here for talk of steak... You are a tease Mad Trapper... A very bad man. Shame!


WTF??? I guess I'm not getting the implication?

My cousins raise prize angus beef and we all have venison if you want to talk steaks.

Me bad? I have done contrition.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Who ?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> WTF??? I guess I'm not getting the implication?
> 
> My cousins raise prize angus beef and we all have venison if you want to talk steaks.
> 
> Me bad? I have done contrition.


I've never cooked a venison steak. You post a thread on that topic I'd tune in.

Look up Kobe beef....I'm too poor for that shit. We can dream though.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was sad to hear about his daughter and her team mates on the helicopter. Stevie Ray Vaugns death had more effect on me until I heard about the kids.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I was sad to hear about his daughter and her team mates on the helicopter. Stevie Ray Vaugns death had more effect on me until I heard about the kids.


Stevie Ray was a better human, although he struggled with his demons, overcame them. I saw Stevie both when he struggled (1980-85?), and right before he died.

He opened up for Jeff Beck, I was sorry for Jeff. He could not compare to Stevie. They took took turns opening on that tour.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

It's like this every time a celebrity dies. I know people who actually grieve over these celebrity deaths. How otherwise empty their lives must be. I'm very sorry that he died so young, and his daughter with him, as I don't know what kind of relationship, if any, they had with God. I'm very sorry everyone on the helicopter died, especially since I read that the company may not have been qualified to fly in poor weather conditions. But I don't grieve. It doesn't affect my life in any way.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Did Kobe really rape that woman or did she just regret it after and try to make a few bucks? No one but the two of them will ever know so I guess the point is now moot. What I DO know is Kobe cheated on his wife. Is one worse than the other, who knows. But a sin is a sin.

What I do feel bad about is too many young kids lost their lives in that crash. Kobe enjoyed a good full life, even in only 40 years. He did/saw/enjoyed more than most people could in 2 or 3 life times. I think the saddest part of this entire story is how the media focuses on KOBE because he was a celebrity and it washes out the other lives that were lost. Had this been a couple of families from Nebraska who crashed touring the grand canyon we'd of heard about the story for one day and it would be gone.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I really can't tell one basketball player from another. I'll bet you can't either.

EDIT: BTW, if you say "Kobe" in Milwaukee everyone thinks of "the sausage."


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Tis sad that people died that way.
Remember-- 9 others died-- not just a ballplayer

Couple of soldiers died last week--- anyone know their names??


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Tango2X said:


> Tis sad that people died that way.
> Remember-- 9 others died-- not just a ballplayer
> 
> Couple of soldiers died last week--- anyone know their names??


Dizzactly!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am sorry he died, I am more sorry his little girl was killed. I am also sorry for everybody on the flight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I do not care outside of trusting he secured his eternal relationship with his God, just like I would for anyone else and no more. I think this hero-worship is a shame, folks should get a life and live it to the fullest. You control the level of happiness you pursue.
,
A local high school basketball team here in NE Texas, has reserved a court side chair for the season with a Kobe jersey draped over it. What a idiotic misdirection of focus for the season.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Significant event? Yes it is. I'm sort of the in between generation that saw both Kobe and Jordan, for those younger than I Kobe was the face of the NBA for a very long time. Do I care? Not particularly. I didn't blow up my Facebook page with RIP Kobe or Remember Kobe or any of the other trending memes associated with Kobe's demise, but when others talked about it I knew enough on how to carry on the conversation. Honestly Kobe's death impacts my emotions, feelings, and life 0/10.

As far as rapist goes, if I recall correctly the DA had enough evidence to proceed to trial but the "victim" decided to take a financial settlement instead so I'm not sure if a crime was committed or if someone wasn't out to make some money.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Frankly, the older I got the more I thought my father was right. I grew up in the mid-1960's watching The Packers play and Bart Starr was "my hero." My dad was of the opinion that football players were just "entertainers" and soldiers were our real heroes.

Well, the gentlemen ball players of my youth were replaced by the bed-hopping, dope guzzling Ethiopians who could barely speak English. These guys could only count to "three" and then a European came onto the field to kick.

Like I say, I listen to the radio. That way I can imagine Fuzzy Thurston still playing...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A long time ago, 1960's-70's I held season tickets to the Boston Celtics and the Boston Bruins.

The wife and I would travel to Boston for every home game,

and in the 70's to host cities including in Canada when I had my 200 Arrow, stayed at the Chateau F.

Was issued a press pass(had enough Nikon FTN's on me to look the part) and go on the floor or next to the rink to take pictures.

Had pictures taken with my wife, Red Auerbech, John Havlicek and others over time.

Even had pictures with Gerry Cheevers with and without mask on.

Somewhere along the line I had an epiphany, what the hell was I doing, spending a lot of money and wasting time.

It was like spending money on race cars in my early 20's.

I stopped it all and did more flying around the country and the Caribbean for money.

At the time I was a fan I don't even remember any black players at all other than Wilt Chamberlain and Bill Russel.

I was there when "Havlicek stole the ball!", 

went to California a week later to play in the Watts riots games that were to come.

In all these decades that have passed since, I have had zero interest in any of the sports.

Well the last sentence was sort of a lie, I do have a little interest in unlimited class aircraft racing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> what the hell was I doing, spending a lot of money and wasting time


Well, I got my first real job in 1964. When my dad found out I wouldn't embarrass him at work (he was an EVP), he got me a job at The Master Lock Company. Now, I weighed about 140 pounds and each box of locks weighed 72 pounds--I was expected to carry *two* of them, do the math.

BTW, this was in the era when if the rank-and-file found out you were a S.O.B. (a son of a boss) they made sure you would be killed at the end of the first summer. Just to piss them off I worked for six summers and put myself through college.

On the last day of the last year I worked there my dad got silent on the drive home. I asked him what was bugging him.

He responded, "_Man, you really shoved it to those blue collar types. Yikes, I'm glad you didn't work for me..._"

I told him the truth, "_Oh, I would have loved to goof off like the rest of the SOBs.' I'll never give a sucker any chance..._"

He let out a deep breath and said, "_So you worked for six years on the fuel of 'hate'_?"

I just admitted, "_...well, it worked for me..._"

My dad was a 'smiler.' But on that drive home, he laughed out loud!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I got my first real job in 1964. When my dad found out I wouldn't embarrass him at work (he was an EVP), he got me a job at The Master Lock Company. Now, I weighed about 140 pounds and each box of locks weighed 72 pounds--I was expected to carry *two* of them, do the math.
> 
> BTW, this was in the era when if the rank-and-file found out you were a S.O.B. (a son of a boss) they made sure you would be killed at the end of the first summer. Just to piss them off I worked for six summers and put myself through college.
> 
> ...


When I was 15, I was 6' and 170 pounds, worked on a farm that paid 100$ for a 40 hour week.

We put up fence, baled hay and carried 2 50 pounders at once. The hay mall was > 95o F August. Winter, if you were cold, not working hard enough.

P.S. we did 2000 bales a day, by hand. We had New Holland /Ford Wagons, that held~ 200 bales stacked


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel sorry for his family. But I doubt he would would be concerned if it was I who passed. Just not into sports big jocks.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

nope, could care less


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

chuckklr98 said:


> nope, couldn't care less


Fify.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fify.


U tink yer a fart feller dunt ya.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> U tink yer a fart feller dunt ya.


Eye'z a real fart smeller!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Eye'z a real fart smeller!


The horse that farts will never tire; 
the man that farts s'the one to hire.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> The horse that farts will never tire;
> the man that farts s'the one to hire.


Do giraffes ever smell farts?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Do giraffes ever smell farts?


 Oh great. Something else to wonder about. Thanks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Oh great. Something else to wonder about. Thanks.


Where does the white go when the snow melts?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Do giraffes ever smell farts?


Yes heat rises.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Where does the white go when the snow melts?


That is a great question! That should get post of the day.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> U tink yer a fart feller dunt ya.


Whose shit don't stink!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> That is a great question! That should get post of the day.


It waters my garden QED


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Whose shit don't stink!


Backpack hack say giraffe's don't stink. Although methane gas hangs low but heat rises you gotta wonder how much methane rises with the heat? The again wind direction is everything.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

mad trapper said:


> it waters my garden qed


qed ? ?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Backpack hack say giraffe's don't stink..........


No I didn't. I just asked whether giraffes have ever smelled farts?

Also, why do clocks run clock-wise?



hawgrider said:


> qed ? ?


Quick Easy Done.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> No I didn't. I just asked whether giraffes have ever smelled farts?
> 
> Also, why do clocks run clock-wise?
> 
> Quick Easy Done.


Clockwise because otherwise it would be counter intuitive.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> qed ? ?


Hawg, back when I did math, QED, is question is done.

No insult to you expressively, that was elemtary functions and linear algebra. Before calculus ...then .............more math in college.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Hawg, back when I did math, QED, is question is done.
> 
> No insult to you expressively, that was elemtary functions and linear algebra. Before calculus ...then .............more math in college.


To explain, I did five years of REAL math just junior/senior high school, algebra in 8th grade. College was several more years. I got about 8 years of Math. Besides my science classes, that relied on math.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I was quite interested about this when I first heard about it and I've watched a few videos. I'm very intrigued about the helicopter and the pilot and what exactly happened. Kobe? I'm not a sports ball fan at all.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Clockwise because otherwise it would be counter intuitive.


Says who? If all our clocks ran 'the other way', wouldn't what we now call clockwise be counter intuitive? Clockwise seems arbitrary.

But it isn't. There _is _a reason!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Says who? If all our clocks ran 'the other way', wouldn't what we now call clockwise be counter intuitive? Clockwise seems arbitrary.
> 
> But it isn't. There _is _a reason!


The reason is - we're in the northern hemisphere. Silly man - everything runs backwards south of the equator. Try and keep up.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> The reason is - we're in the northern hemisphere. Silly man - everything runs backwards south of the equator. Try and keep up.


Well, that's _part _of the explanation. How about the rest of the story?

And yes... I DO know why. And it ain't the Coriolis effect.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Well, that's _part _of the explanation. How about the rest of the story?
> 
> And yes... *I DO know why*. And it ain't the Coriolis effect.


Wonderful! Please share!

:vs_gift::tango_face_grin::vs_gift:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Wonderful! Please share!
> 
> :vs_gift::tango_face_grin::vs_gift:


Q: What did we tell time with before mechanical clocks? A: Sundials.

Q: What direction did the shadow go on a sundial? A: What we now call 'clockwise'.

Only because the sundial and clock were invented in the northern hemisphere. Had they been invented in the southern hemisphere, our clock would be running 'the other direction' and we'd call _that_ clockwise.

Now........ when did wild poodles roam the earth?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good Lord, when are they going to bury this sumbitch in the ground or put him in an urn on somebody's shelf? The media obsession with kobe bryant is astoundingly strange.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I saw on the news downtown Dallas has building lit up in Laker colors in honor of his death. These liberal Dallas idiots think he is bigger than the Maverick Laker rivalry. Geez ....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

How do blind people know when to stop wiping after a poop?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deebo said:


> How do blind people know when to stop wiping after a poop?


They smell the TP.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I give not one flying fig.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> I didn't know who he was until he died.


Me too. But my daughter informed me that anytime somebody threw a crumpled up piece of paper into the waste basket in grade school, they'd all say, "Kobe."


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> View attachment 103421


I'm glad these aren't real because I'd OD on them.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Deebo said:


> How do blind people know when to stop wiping after a poop?


I never thought of that before. Thank God for white toilet paper.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

It is unbelievable how so many people just worship Hollywierd and sport celebrities. What about the miners that provided coal so electric plants could supply electricity so they could watch this crap on big screen TV's designed by engineers, made by machinists and tradesmen, delivered by truckers, and installed in living rooms in homes built by craftsmen? Liberties protected by soldiers, security and safety provided by police, firefighters, and health care workers, while filling their faces with food grown by farmers and ranchers. And there is still confusion as to who the "heroes" are? 

What a sad state of affairs we are in.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I never thought of that before. Thank God for white toilet paper.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe someone mentioned this but they had a tribute to Kobe at the Super Bowl pregame? Have they no shame, almost everyone who was an axxhat in life is considered the salt of the earth when they die. Some are, but not this guy.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Death is one thing we all have in common, how it happens is important to me, my heart goes out to Kobe’s family, but all the media attention he is getting is a bit overblown in my opinion , I think he played basketball, made millions and participated in some questionable activities, so I’m wondering what makes him any different than the rest of us, other than the millions........


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------

